# Celeste has flown in <3



## LemonadeQT (Apr 18, 2020)

Please be patient with me but I have never hosted fine strangers like yourself so I might be really slow at this buuuuut that being saaid--

Celeste caught me by surprise and showed up on a slow building day for me! I fenced her in kinda?? Haha I'm not sure how good it is but shes in one spot, on the beach right of the airport.   Now left of the airport! South beach area might have to catapault or use bridge <3
Tricky OWL is on left wall of the beach, she just keeps slipping by the fencce!

Please dont mind the mess here I just unlocked terraforming and so my island is utter chaos and gross

No tipping NMT or bells required but always welcomed  

//edit I will PM 3 people at a time and give yall time to leave <3 thank you and may patience be with us haha


----------



## atriosocool (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 18, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi hi, I'd love to come by


----------



## Renivere (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to come visit!


----------



## toripuro (Apr 18, 2020)

i would love to come by too!!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 18, 2020)

me too!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## coderp (Apr 18, 2020)

May I join? I love Celeste!


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll be doing 3 at a times ya'll I didn't expect it to happen so fast haha <3 Again please be patient with me I hope I'm doing it all right


----------



## drchoo (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to come


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 18, 2020)

May I come over please.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 18, 2020)

Please may I come? Will tip.


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 18, 2020)

I would like to visit if you're still open!


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still open, thanks!


----------



## Restin (Apr 18, 2020)

Please add me too


----------



## swagdra (Apr 18, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 18, 2020)

We have lost Celeste but I am going to find her and give her a new box lol and the cdes will flow back out!


----------



## Tsen (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi I'd love to visit


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 18, 2020)

Celeste is back in her fence lol for now


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 18, 2020)

May I come, please?


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I please be in line to visit?


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 18, 2020)

If you're still taking visitors I'd love to stop by


----------



## shirocha (Apr 18, 2020)

May I please visit if this is still open?


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 18, 2020)

Everything is still open ! Just slowly moving due to my computer slowly sending PMs lol


----------



## Leann (Apr 18, 2020)

can i come visit?


----------



## courtky (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit if possible


----------



## whitherward (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit, if you're still open!


----------



## Ingegno (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi I would like to visit as well


----------



## Crytosh (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I visit?  i can donate bells!


----------



## beebs (Apr 18, 2020)

Wow that blew up fast! lol

I'd like to visit and I'll tip!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come visit if it's still possible


----------



## MayorJuan (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I come please


----------



## andipandi (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come whenever a spot is free!


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 19, 2020)

The owl has left the gates I repeat the owl left the gates haha Gotta fence her up again so pms will be slow again


----------



## brangein (Apr 19, 2020)

Love to visit Celeste thanks


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 19, 2020)

May I visit her please?


----------



## fullmetal (Apr 19, 2020)

can i visit if you’re still doing this? ^^


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 19, 2020)

~kinda~ caught up on the pms, might be on a little longer <3


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to visit.


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 19, 2020)

Actually done for the night, sorry but thanks everyone for making my first 'event' a smooth one and helping celeste everytime lol!! Will be back on forums next time <3 Wasn't as scary as I thought


----------

